# Christmas boxes



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

Christmas is getting near and I am up to my a... in boxes- all kinds of boxes- they are addictive. walnut and Big leaf maple-enjoy!!


----------



## MasterSplinter (Jan 12, 2013)

Woe. Awesome. I have 4 i need to make.


----------



## JMartel (Nov 30, 2011)

I really need to make a trip over the mountains to get some of your curly walnut/maple.


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

I should have added - the little ones-17 of them will look kinda like this.


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

JMartel said:


> I really need to make a trip over the mountains to get some of your curly walnut/maple.


I come over there about every 2 or 3 months- in fact I was in Bellevue 2 weeks ago.


----------



## JMartel (Nov 30, 2011)

I've got a ton of regular walnut, but I wouldn't be able to say no to some curly stuff.

What finish did you use on them? Whatever you did brings out the curl quite well.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

All us Pacific Northwesterners need to have a little get together. Maybe a wood swap or our own mini project swap. Nice boxes btw.


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

General wipe on- and then antique wax- lids do not have wax yet. The wax can be gloss our satin- I chose satin- feels so smooth. 
The curly walnut is nice but spendy- the maple is pretty cheap- I just bought a pallet of guitar blank rejects- nice wood for boxes.


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

sawdustfactory said:


> All us Pacific Northwesterners need to have a little get together. Maybe a wood swap or our own mini project swap. Nice boxes btw.


Sounds like a great Idea- when and where- ellensburg in the spring- anybody that has not seen a mt. sheep can go down the Yakima river gorge and see a bunch......


----------



## JMartel (Nov 30, 2011)

Where did you find the guitar blank pallets? And curly walnut is expensive, but definitely looks worth it. How spendy is spendy? We talking like $15-20/bdft?

Depending on when/where I may be up to heading somewhere.


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

JMartel said:


> Where did you find the guitar blank pallets? And curly walnut is expensive, but definitely looks worth it. How spendy is spendy? We talking like $15-20/bdft?
> 
> Depending on when/where I may be up to heading somewhere.


Depends on how curly- a lot of it goes to knife, pistol grips, fishing nets and bows- They are crazy about it. How much do you need?


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

After christmas- one of us needs to start a thread on a PNW get together- does not matter where to me- it would be fun. Lets just make somewhere where all of us do not have to enjoy your wonderful traffic. :thumbdown:


----------



## JMartel (Nov 30, 2011)

mike1950 said:


> Depends on how curly- a lot of it goes to knife, pistol grips, fishing nets and bows- They are crazy about it. How much do you need?


Probably enough to do some box lids or drawer fronts. Not sure I can afford enough for a tabletop.


----------



## TaleSspin (Jan 7, 2013)

Nice work. Such beautiful woods! Makes me feel like anything I've used is boring to the max.

I'm up here in PNW as well. From Richland (Tri-Cities) but currently residing in Tacoma area. My work space in on the east side of the state though, so I have to plan ahead on projects!


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

TaleSspin said:


> Nice work. Such beautiful woods! Makes me feel like anything I've used is boring to the max.
> 
> I'm up here in PNW as well. From Richland (Tri-Cities) but currently residing in Tacoma area. My work space in on the east side of the state though, so I have to plan ahead on projects!


We are almost neighbors- Spokane valley here.


----------



## Anguspapa (May 4, 2013)

mike1950 said:


> Christmas is getting near and I am up to my a... in boxes- all kinds of boxes- they are addictive. walnut and Big leaf maple-enjoy!!


Pretty nice work there!

Eric


----------



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

" _Still, my guitar gently weeps." but I think its a happy thing _


----------



## gus1962 (Jan 9, 2013)

Beautiful wood! Nice looking boxes! Such nice idea for gifts! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Very nice. I really like the legs on the smaller boxes. You've got some great looking wood too.


----------



## Crusader (Jan 14, 2013)

Mike those are sweet! That curly wood is beautiful. I'm in for a get together as well. Matter of fact I was talking with Steve about heading over to his shop after the holidays.

Great boxes, and I'm sure I'll enjoy mine for a long time :laughing:


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

Those boxes are sure NICE! I wanted to get my grandboys over to make some. May get to yet.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Crusader said:


> ...
> Matter of fact I was talking with Steve about heading over to his shop after the holidays.
> 
> ...


The other Steve, that is 

Crusader, I just _now_ realized - after seeing it countless times - that the character in your avatar is NOT a reptilian warrior of some sort and that it is, in fact, a Human knight or warrior wearing chain mail. I'm slow sometimes :laughing:


----------



## Crusader (Jan 14, 2013)

Chaincarver Steve said:


> The other Steve, that is
> 
> Crusader, I just _now_ realized - after seeing it countless times - that the character in your avatar is NOT a reptilian warrior of some sort and that it is, in fact, a Human knight or warrior wearing chain mail. I'm slow sometimes :laughing:


Unless you just moved to the greatest state in the Union :laughing: Ya, I was talking about Sawdustfactory.

Wait what!? my avatar looks like Dragon lord! Ha! My grandmother used to call me her little crusader :thumbsup:
My avatar is someone like this.








and sorry Mike, don't mean to hijack your thread!


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

Hey We need to plan a get together for the PNW members. It would be fun. Now the guys from Florida- well.... they will have a helluva long drive................. :laughing::laughing: But right now it is 13 degrees here and I bet Chaincarver is not freezin his @$$ OFF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:furious: I am Jealous of all of you in the semi tropics...............


----------



## JMartel (Nov 30, 2011)

It's not much warmer on the wet side. In the 20's right now.


----------



## Masterjer (Nov 6, 2012)

I left the house this morning in Sammamish headed to Bellevue and the thermometer read 23 degrees. Ive had my share of cold in Ohio and Utah, but were not equipped for such cold temps here in the PNW! I'm in for a get together too.


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

Masterjer said:


> I left the house this morning in Sammamish headed to Bellevue and the thermometer read 23 degrees. Ive had my share of cold in Ohio and Utah, but were not equipped for such cold temps here in the PNW! I'm in for a get together too.


Yes the west side really is not prepared for winter like the east side. 23 is cold there. 16 here today.


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

Crusader said:


> Unless you just moved to the greatest state in the Union :laughing: Ya, I was talking about Sawdustfactory.
> 
> Wait what!? my avatar looks like Dragon lord! Ha! My grandmother used to call me her little crusader :thumbsup:
> My avatar is someone like this.
> ...


You can't steal a thread from me, cause I do not care. Here to have fun- not here to lay claim on a bit of cyber space. :thumbsup::yes:


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

Nice boxes.

I need to replenish my stash of Big Leaf Maple Burls. It's almost all gone.

Washington State Woodworkers Club? or something like that? We could meet at my shop which is right in the middle of the state. My shop I said. I have no control over the house. 

Bret


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

How about Washington State Chapter of WoodworkingTalk.com? And you know we'd all rather visit in the shop than the house anyway.:yes:


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

Lola Ranch said:


> Nice boxes.
> 
> I need to replenish my stash of Big Leaf Maple Burls. It's almost all gone.
> 
> ...


That would work for me- I understand the house part- I am married also:thumbsup::thumbsup:

We are lucky to have such a wonderful native wood- so many different colors and figures from one tree.


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

It could be Washington Wood Workers. www.WWW.com. 

Lets see, so far it's Me, Mike and Sawdust Factory

Bret


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

Lola Ranch said:


> It could be Washington Wood Workers. www.WWW.com.
> 
> Lets see, so far it's Me, Mike and Sawdust Factory
> 
> Bret


Pick a date and start a thread- I will be there- nice drive and it would be nice to put a person & face with the verbiage.
www.WWW would something I could remember!!!!!


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

April 1st, the day that the Columbia River runs backward each year. That's a Tuesday which works for us retired guys and gals. If you have to drive over the mountains to get here winter storms and traffic problems are not as likely.

I like the idea of a swap meet.

Bret


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

Lola Ranch said:


> April 1st, the day that the Columbia River runs backward each year. That's a Tuesday which works for us retired guys and gals. If you have to drive over the mountains to get here winter storms and traffic problems are not as likely.
> 
> I like the idea of a swap meet.
> 
> Bret


Maybe it should be a saturday- get more youngsters- I agree with time of year- Swap meet- that would be great- I will bring a truck full of wood........


----------



## JMartel (Nov 30, 2011)

mike1950 said:


> Yes the west side really is not prepared for winter like the east side. 23 is cold there. 16 here today.


It definitely feels a bit colder out here at times due to the moisture in the air living on the water. 25 feels much colder here than 25 did in inland Connecticut.



mike1950 said:


> Maybe it should be a saturday- get more youngsters- I agree with time of year- Swap meet- that would be great- I will bring a truck full of wood........


I'll bring a wallet with a small amount, but not full, of cash.


----------



## Crusader (Jan 14, 2013)

Lola Ranch said:


> It could be Washington Wood Workers. www.WWW.com.
> 
> Lets see, so far it's Me, Mike and Sawdust Factory
> 
> Bret


 Wait! what about me


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

We will let you come as long as you leave your sword at home!!!!!!


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

We have four so far including I. We'll make it Saturday April 5. I'll have for trade, English walnut lumber and small slabs, wooden pipe organ pipes, reclaimed fir lumber, horse manure (hey, ya never know).

Bret


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

www.WWW.com first annual meeting at Brets place April 5th- IT IS A DEAL. Who knows what I will have but I will be there with a PU load. Any body need some persimmon??? We will push it in the month of March to see if we cannot get others on board. Very much looking forward to it.............:thumbsup:


----------



## Masterjer (Nov 6, 2012)

Where are you at Bret? This sounds fun.


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

I'm in Rock Island, WA, near Wenatchee. I'll give give specifics by PM at your request as we solidify our agenda. That time of year it's possible to get just about any kind of weather. I've seen 85 and calm and I've seen near blizzard conditions but will probably be somewhere in-between.

If you have a RV we have Lola's permission to let you dry camp in her pasture. We have two golf courses within 5 minutes of the house plus several more within a short drive. I am an avid bad golfer. There are no motels in Rock Island but we have a nice watering hole (local bar) and they serve pretty good food. There are many more choices for rooms and resturaunts 10-15 minutes up the highway in Wenatchee.

Wine tasting is available at many local wineries. Leavenworth is a popular tourist site and is about a 35 minute drive. The ski area might still be open. Last year we were still skiing at that date and you can see the ski slope from my shop. We wrapped up last years excellent skiing by hitting the slopes in the morning and then hitting the golf course in the afternoon. We also have nice campgrounds along the Columbia river. Hiking, biking, antiqueing and many other activities. Something For everyone.

Bret


----------



## Hawker 1 (Nov 7, 2013)

Your Box's are outstanding. I just made my first and it looks like something a child would make compared to your master works. To bad I am way down in Arkansas or I would be asking for an invite to visit you and watch you make them. Happy Holidays to all.


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

Lola Ranch said:


> I'm in Rock Island, WA, near Wenatchee. I'll give give specifics by PM at your request as we solidify our agenda. That time of year it's possible to get just about any kind of weather. I've seen 85 and calm and I've seen near blizzard conditions but will probably be somewhere in-between.
> 
> If you have a RV we have Lola's permission to let you dry camp in her pasture. We have two golf courses within 5 minutes of the house plus several more within a short drive. I am an avid bad golfer. There are no motels in Rock Island but we have a nice watering hole (local bar) and they serve pretty good food. There are many more choices for rooms and resturaunts 10-15 minutes up the highway in Wenatchee.
> 
> ...


I have worked a lot in the Wenatchee area- very nice part of the state.
Thanks for the offer I will be there. M


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

Hawker 1 said:


> Your Box's are outstanding. I just made my first and it looks like something a child would make compared to your master works. To bad I am way down in Arkansas or I would be asking for an invite to visit you and watch you make them. Happy Holidays to all.


Thanks I like making them- boxes let you use pieces of wood that are not big enough for much else.
They are not that hard- one step at a time. If you want a link to a build thread I have one, m


----------



## Hawker 1 (Nov 7, 2013)

Would love to have that link you mentioned . Tks .


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

Hawker 1 said:


> Would love to have that link you mentioned . Tks .


http://www.woodbarter.com/threads/build-da-box.2601/

If you have questions- ask away, m


----------

